# Rear led tail lights



## rjchoops (Oct 15, 2013)

Does anyone have or seen LED tail lights?


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

The mercedes benz style ones are LEDs but b aware they r not plug and play even if they tell you the are, they aren't


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

^True that.

But they are awesome! Easy install (Relocate reverse lights to trunk lid and split the brake light from the ouside lights and to the trunk lights). Have had mine for more than 3 years. No condensation inside or burned out LED's. If you like them it will take you maybe an hour to get your wires right, totally worth the effort.

Mine for example:


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

rjchoops said:


> Does anyone have or seen LED tail lights?


Make your own like me.  Much cheaper than aftermarket...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ior/89105-led-taillight-retrofit-project.html


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

Mine were actually plug and play. Got them off Amazon.
View attachment 113914



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

Here are mine!

On a side note, ever notice how the taillights never *fully* align between the inner and outer lights? My last Cruze had the same thing and this one has it on the same side (right). Mass production thing?


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Viridian said:


> On a side note, ever notice how the taillights never *fully* align between the inner and outer lights? My last Cruze had the same thing and this one has it on the same side (right). Mass production thing?


Funny how yours line up on the opposite side that mine do. I tried messing around with the little rubber bumpers on the trunk lid to even it out but didn't get anywhere. They are formed to screw in, but are not adjustable.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Technostalgia for the win and 100% plug and play.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Technostalgia for the win and 100% plug and play.


Where'd ya buy em' from and how much?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

.Cody said:


> Where'd ya buy em' from and how much?


Got mine from The Old Car Centre in Langley BC
The Old Car Centre | The Most Complete Source Of Street Rod And Reproduction Parts In Canada
(Not listed on the website. Had to email them)
In total it was around $450 Canadian shipping included.

Technostalgia :: Chevy Cruze Sequential Tail Lights


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I got the Technostalgia lights in April. The drivers side reverse light on the trunk light works sometimes and then it doesn't. Thought I'd magically fixed it, but noticed it won't light up again. Sadly my 6 month warranty is run out. Wondering if it's a loose wire or bad bulb. Waiting to hopefully hear back from Todd.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

TGrayEco said:


> I got the Technostalgia lights in April. The drivers side reverse light on the trunk light works sometimes and then it doesn't. Thought I'd magically fixed it, but noticed it won't light up again. Sadly my 6 month warranty is run out. Wondering if it's a loose wire or bad bulb. Waiting to hopefully hear back from Todd.


Might be a common issue:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...-tail-lights-release-info-51.html#post1286841


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a heads up. I've had the Technostalgia LED lights since mid April last year. Almost 5 months later I experienced an issue where one of the reverse lights did not work. It was the actual LED bulb that wouldn't work on the Driver side trunk lid. All of the other LEDs for the reverse lights on that side as well as the passenger side light worked. Todd sent me a replacement bulb, still didn't work. I mailed just the trunk lid light back to Todd. They fixed whatever the problem was, I'm betting a lose wire..and sent the light back to me. I've had it back on my car for almost a month now. The reverse light works just as it should, no problems. AND, from time to time parts of the tail light on either side wouldn't light up or function properly. Well, I'm no longer experiencing any of those issues either. It's as if that one bad bulb caused the lights to act up. Everything works great now, and I'm very pleased with the purchase and with Todd being so understanding and willing to solve my problem.


----------



## billyhime (Mar 17, 2012)

TGrayEco said:


> Just a heads up. I've had the Technostalgia LED lights since mid April last year. Almost 5 months later I experienced an issue where one of the reverse lights did not work. It was the actual LED bulb that wouldn't work on the Driver side trunk lid. All of the other LEDs for the reverse lights on that side as well as the passenger side light worked. Todd sent me a replacement bulb, still didn't work. I mailed just the trunk lid light back to Todd. They fixed whatever the problem was, I'm betting a lose wire..and sent the light back to me. I've had it back on my car for almost a month now. The reverse light works just as it should, no problems. AND, from time to time parts of the tail light on either side wouldn't light up or function properly. Well, I'm no longer experiencing any of those issues either. It's as if that one bad bulb caused the lights to act up. Everything works great now, and I'm very pleased with the purchase and with Todd being so understanding and willing to solve my problem.


See all my bulbs work fine, it's just random that one side won't come on. I just got in it now and started the vehicle, all lights are on. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

I got a set of Spyder LED Tails just before Christmas and love them, no problems whatsoever. been through heavy rains and all. Spyder® ALT-YD-CCRZ11-LBLED-BK (5076595) - Chevy Cruze 2012 Black Light Bar Style LED Tail Lights

got the above ones, looks great with my white/black setup I've got going on. however they were cheaper when I got them


----------



## LouisianaCruzeGuy (Mar 21, 2015)

marden64 said:


> Technostalgia for the win and 100% plug and play.


TAKE MY ??????

I literally... NEED these!!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LouisianaCruzeGuy said:


> TAKE MY 
> 
> I literally... NEED these!!!


$399


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Make your own like me.  Much cheaper than aftermarket...
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...ior/89105-led-taillight-retrofit-project.html


I like that a lot. It stays true to the car but has a upscale feel.


----------



## ToasteeCoconut (Mar 20, 2021)

marden64 said:


> Technostalgia for the win and 100% plug and play.


Hey can you send me a link to those tail lights? I really want those style with the sequential lighting.


----------

